# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Kurani nuk eshte i plote sipas Haditheve te Buhariut

## bani

Koleksioni i haditheve te Buhariut eshte me i respektuari nder Myslimanet Suni sepse konsiderohet qe eshte i gjithi i sakte(sahih),
e megjithate gjenden kontadiktat me Kuranin ne shume pika te rendesishme , por qe me e rendesishmja eshte vete perplotshmeria e Kuranit (pra a eshte Kur'ani i plote), pasi ne Kuran thuhet;

SURA 15. HIXHR
15:9. Ne me madhërinë Tonë e shpallëm Kur'anin dhe Ne gjithsesi jemi
mbrojtës të tij.

Sa per sqarim ne Kuran nuk ekziston nje ajet i ekzekutimit(vrasjes) me gure(ose ndryshe Rexhmit) , por shikojme qe ne shume vende myslimane ky ekzekutim zbatohet duke argumentuar se ka qene ne Kuran por qe ajetin e denimit me gure e hengri nje cjap dhe prandaj nuk mundi te perfshihet me ajetet e tjera Kuranore , per kete arsye dhe e zbatojne denimin e ekzekutimit me gure edhe sot e kesaj dite duke qene se gjendet ne dhume hadithe te sakte(sahih) dhe perderisa feja Islame bazohet jo vetem ne Kuran , por edhe ne hadithe , e aq me teper edhe ne mendimet dhe vendimet(fetvat) e dijetareve atehere kjo i hap rrugen jo vetem te ketij ekzekutimi , por edhe te anomalive te tjera sikur eshte mbulimi me burke i detyrueshem i grave ne disa vende myslimane etj,


me poshte jane dy hadithe SAHIH(te sakte) qe qartas shpallin se Kurani nuk eshte i plote sipas Myslimaneve per arsyen sepse ne Kuran duhej te ishte edhe ajeti qe urdheron per denimin  me vrasje me gure , por qe nuk gjendet sot ne Kuran:


Sahih Buhariu : Vëllimi 8, Libri(Zuhd) 82, Numer 817:

Transmeton Ibn Abasi:


...Allahu e dërgoi Muhammedin me të vërtetën dhe e zbriti librin e Shenjtë të tij, dhe midis asaj që Allahu shpalli (KURANIT), ishte edhe AJETI i Rexhmit (gjuajtja me gurë deri ne vdekje e personit qe eshte i martuar (mashkull ose femër të cilët kryejne marrëdhënie të paligjshme seksuale) dhe ne e kemi lexuar këtë Ajet dhe kuptuar dhe memorizuar atë (ajetin e gurezimit). I dërguari i Allahut e ka kryer dënimin e(Rexhmit) me gurë dhe kështu e kemi bere edhe ne pas tij.

****************

Sahih BUHARIU : Vëllimi 8, Libri(Zuhd) 82, Numer 816:

Transmeton Ibn Abasi:

'Umeri tha: "Unë kam frikë se pas një kohe të gjatë qe do kaloje, njerëzit mund të thonë," Ne nuk gjejmë ajetet e Rexhmit (denimit me gurë për vdekje), në Librin e Shenjtë(Kuranin), "dhe si pasojë ata mund të shkojnë në humbje duke lënë dhe harruar një obligim që All-llahu ka shpallur. Ja, unë konfirmoj se dënimi i Rexhmit të jetë ekzekutuar për atë që kryen marrëdhënie seksuale të paligjshme, nëse ai është i martuar tashmë dhe krimi është dëshmuar nga dëshmitarët ose shtatzanisë ose eshte vetepranuar. "Sufjani shtoi, "Unë e kam memorizuar këtë transmetim në këtë mënyrë." 'Umeri shtoi: "S'ka dyshim se Dërguari i Allahut e ka kryer dënimin e Rexhmit, dhe kështu kemi bere edhe ne pas tij."



*Tani ajo qe u mbetet Myslimaneve eshte ose te pranojne se Kurani eshte i plote sepse eshte i ruajtur nga Zoti(15:9) , ose te pranojne qe hadithet jane te plota , por kjo e fundit me Kusht qe te mohojne Kuranin, sepse hadithet thone qe Kuranit i mungon ajeti i Raxhmes(gurezimit)*

----------


## bani

e si mund te kete tolerance fetare , kur ne ligjet islame eshte edhe gurezimi i personave per vdekje ,
qe nuk zbatohet sot ne trojet shqiptare , kjo nuk do te thote qe ne te ardhmen mos te ngrihet dikush nga myslimanet dhe te kerkoje zbatimin e ligjit Islamik sipas sheriatit(ligjshmeria ne fene Islame), ashtu sikur edhe zbatohet edhe ne shume vende ku ka myslimane dhe qe per me teper eshte obligim zbatimi i ketij rregulli(pra ekzekutimit me gure) pasi ne librat ku bazohet islami sot , dhe posacerisht ne hadithet SAHIH te buhariut deklarohet qarte nje urdherese e tille dhe per me teper thuhet qe ka qene ne Kuran kur Kurani i'u shpall Muhamedit , por qe cuditerisht mungon ne Kuranin e sotem.

kjo eshte nje kontradikte e madhe ne fene Islame , pasi bien en kundershtim dy burimet kryesore te fese ne Islam qe jane Kurani dhe Suneti(hadithet(transmetimet) dhe veprat)

----------


## bani

Kurani i shijave(myslimane shiite) ne Iran e afganistan etj eshte me 115 sure ,
kurse KURANI I SUNITEVE NE ARABI SAUDITE E EGJYPT ETJ KA 114 SURE , PLUS QE KA NDRYSHIME THELBESORE NE AJETE , KU NDRYSHOHEN FJALET DHE I GJITHE KUPTIMI ,shikojme ndryshimet qe kane suret 33:33 , 4:24 , 5:55. Nje nga "dijetaret" ne thonjeza ,shiite,qe quhet El-Haxhxh Mirza en-Nuuri et-Tabrisi, i cili vdiq ne vitin 1320 H. Ai shkroi nje liber Faslul Kitab, ne te cilen thote per kete se Kur`ani eshte ndyshuar teresisht. 

Sigurisht nga kush? Nga Sahabet. (Ai thote ne librin e tij se) Ky Kur`an te cilin e kemi ne dore nuk eshte i plote dhe i vetmi Kur`an i sakte ndodhet ne doren e Aliut (radijallahu anhu), porse imamet njohin disa nga ajetet e ketij te fundit. 

Imamet dijne shume sure. Ka sure te cilat i kane ata ne Kur`an-in e shijave, si psh; Suretul Eulijah, ku flitet per imamet e tyre, te cilat nuk ekzistojne ne Kuranin e perdorur nga sunitet ,
qe te dy sunite e shiite jane kapur pas fjaleve te imameve qe ata respektojne dhe pas haditheve qe ata pranojne si te verteta .

----------


## mesia4ever

Se a eshte i plote Kurani i plote apo i pa plote kjo ka pak rendesi. Me rendesi eshte qe ky liber eshte i teri genjeshter e manipulim pagan qe i iu eshte shitur e imponuar nje pjese te madhe te njerezimit. Disa injoranteve ky liber ia ka mpire mendjen dhe ata jane te pashprese se do te kuptojne dicka ne te ardhmen. Pas Jezusit nuk ka me profete ne kuptimin tradicional te fjales, por ka apostuj qe e perhapin fjalen e Perendise por ka edhe profete te rreme e prijes fetare te rreme qe ju mashtrojne me lloj lloj genjeshtre. Ju e keni henger foren keq sikur gjenerata para jush jeni ne humbje te plote pasi pranoni genjeshtren si te vertete e te verteten e mohoni dhe e merrni si genjeshter. P.sh. nje person thote 10 genjeshtra, 5 prej tyre njerezit nuk i shkruajne dhe i harrojne e 5 tjera njerezit i shkruajne dhe i kujtojne dhe aq me keq i besojne. Tani cka ka rendesi ketu, eshte se vetem dallon numri e asgje tjeter. Dhe kete mashtrim doni ta fusni edhe ne shkolla qe t'i beni femijet edhe me injorante se ju. Megjithate Bani e ka kuptuar se Kurani dhe Hadithet jane ne nje kontradikte te plote dhe te pazgjidhshme.

----------


## bani

> Se a eshte i plote Kurani i plote apo i pa plote kjo ka pak rendesi. Me rendesi eshte qe ky liber eshte i teri genjeshter e manipulim pagan qe i iu eshte shitur e imponuar nje pjese te madhe te njerezimit. Disa injoranteve ky liber ia ka mpire mendjen dhe ata jane te pashprese se do te kuptojne dicka ne te ardhmen. Pas Jezusit nuk ka me profete ne kuptimin tradicional te fjales, por ka apostuj qe e perhapin fjalen e Perendise por ka edhe profete te rreme e prijes fetare te rreme qe ju mashtrojne me lloj lloj genjeshtre. Ju e keni henger foren keq sikur gjenerata para jush jeni ne humbje te plote pasi pranoni genjeshtren si te vertete e te verteten e mohoni dhe e merrni si genjeshter. P.sh. nje person thote 10 genjeshtra, 5 prej tyre njerezit nuk i shkruajne dhe i harrojne e 5 tjera njerezit i shkruajne dhe i kujtojne dhe aq me keq i besojne. Tani cka ka rendesi ketu, eshte se vetem dallon numri e asgje tjeter. Dhe kete mashtrim doni ta fusni edhe ne shkolla qe t'i beni femijet edhe me injorante se ju. Megjithate Bani e ka kuptuar se Kurani dhe Hadithet jane ne nje kontradikte te plote dhe te pazgjidhshme.


nuk kam per qellim te hedh poshte Kuranin, por te argumentoj kontradiktat qe ekzistojne mes Kuranit dhe Haditheve duke sjellur hadithet te plota me numerin e vellimit te tyre , nr e librave dhe numrat e haditheve , ne menyre qe te mos argumentoje kush duke thene qe ;hadithin e ke te shpikur bani , ose hadithi eshte i fabrikuar bani ,
tani e di shume mire qe do fillojne manovrimet dhe spekullimet , por logjika t'a thote qartazi se ketu ka nje kontradikte te pazgjidhshme, 
dhe mbase perderisa eshte e pazgjidhshme kjo kontradikte mbase myslimanet sunite nuk do i afrohen fare kesaj teme,sepse e verteta dhemb, por zjarri i xhehenemit dhemb edhe me shume.

----------


## bani

Sahih Muslimi : Libri 17, Numer 4194:
 'Abdullah b. 'Abasi raportoi se Umeri b. Hatab u ul në minberin e të Dërguarit të Allahut (paqja qoftë mbi të) dhe tha: Vërtet, Allahu dërgoi Muhamedin (paqja qoftë mbi të) me të vërtetën dhe Ai e zbriti librin(Kuranin) mbi të, dhe ajeti i gurëzimit(rexhmit) u përfshi në atë që i është zbritur atij(ne Kuran). Ne e kemi recituar atë(ajetin e gurezimit), mbajtur atë në kujtesën tonë dhe e kuptuam ate. I Dërguari i Allahut (paqja qoftë mbi të) e ka zbatuar dënimin me gurë deri në vdekje (te shkelësit te martuar te kurorës) dhe, pas tij, ne gjithashtu e kemi zbatuar dënimin me gurëzim, unë kam frikë se me kalimin e kohës, njerëzit (mund të harrojnë atë) dhe mund të thonë: Ne nuk gjejmë dënimin me gurë në Librin e All-llahut(Kuran), dhe kështu devijojnë duke braktisur këtë detyrë të caktuar nga Allahu. Gurëzimi(rexhmi) është një detyrë e përcaktuar në Librin e All-llahut(Kuran) për burrat e martuar dhe gratë që shkelin kurorën, kur prova është vertetuar, ose ajo eshte shtatzënë, ose e rrëfen vetë.


mund t'a vertetoni hadithin ketu;http://www.iium.edu.my/deed/hadith/muslim/017_smt.html

----------


## bani

Aishja gjithashtu dëshmon ne nje hadith te saj për një ajet te 'humbur' për gurëzimin(rexhmin)


 "Kur vargjet" e  Rexhmit "[gurëzimit] dhe ajeti" Rezah Kabir "kane zbritur, ata ishin të shkruara në një copë letër dhe mbajtur nën jastëkun tim. Pas vdekjes së Profetit Muhammed  një cjap e ka ngrënë kete copë letre, ndërsa ne ishin të pikëlluar per kete gje.
1. Sunan Ibne Maxhe, Vëllimi 2, faqe 39, botuar Karaçi.
2. Musnad Imam Ahmadi, Volumi 6, Faqe 269, Publikuar ne Bejrut.
3. Tauel Mukhtalif Al Hades, Faqe 310, gjithashtu ne Bejrut i Publikuar

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Koleksioni i haditheve te Buhariut eshte me i respektuari nder Myslimanet Suni sepse konsiderohet qe eshte i gjithi i sakte(sahih),
> e megjithate gjenden kontadiktat me Kuranin ne shume pika te rendesishme , por qe me e rendesishmja eshte vete perplotshmeria e Kuranit (pra a eshte Kur'ani i plote), pasi ne Kuran thuhet;
> 
> SURA 15. HIXHR
> 15:9. Ne me madhërinë Tonë e shpallëm Kur'anin dhe Ne gjithsesi jemi
> mbrojtës të tij.
> 
> Sa per sqarim ne Kuran nuk ekziston nje ajet i ekzekutimit(vrasjes) me gure(ose ndryshe Rexhmit) , por shikojme qe ne shume vende myslimane ky ekzekutim zbatohet duke argumentuar se ka qene ne Kuran por qe ajetin e denimit me gure e hengri nje cjap dhe prandaj nuk mundi te perfshihet me ajetet e tjera Kuranore , per kete arsye dhe e zbatojne denimin e ekzekutimit me gure edhe sot e kesaj dite duke qene se gjendet ne dhume hadithe te sakte(sahih) dhe perderisa feja Islame bazohet jo vetem ne Kuran , por edhe ne hadithe , e aq me teper edhe ne mendimet dhe vendimet(fetvat) e dijetareve atehere kjo i hap rrugen jo vetem te ketij ekzekutimi , por edhe te anomalive te tjera sikur eshte mbulimi me burke i detyrueshem i grave ne disa vende myslimane etj,
> 
> ...


selam i nderuari shok bani, 

...deshmo se "hadithi" e ka vleren e farzit, dhe ne pastaj e vazhdojm muhabetin.

tungi

----------


## _MALSORI_

> *Tani ajo qe u mbetet Myslimaneve eshte .........*



ajo qe u mbetet muslimaneve eshte te te injorojne ty dhe tipa si ti ...lehni sa te mundni me teoriat e juaja alla shkence katunareske..islami nuk ka mbete ne duart e tua per tu vertetuar nese eshte i djetje apo i shtrember..ka kush merret me kete fakt...fare e piset...

----------


## bani

> selam i nderuari shok bani, 
> 
> ...deshmo se "hadithi" e ka vleren e farzit, dhe ne pastaj e vazhdojm muhabetin.
> 
> tungi



une e di shume mire qe asnje mysliman nuk do e pranoje me goje qe hadithet e kane vleren e farzit , por ne te vertete ndodh qe hadithet e kane vleren e  farzit , perkunder asaj qe ata e pohojne me goje , 
argument per kete eshte psh;
zbatimi i abdesit sipas sunetit e jo sipas Kuranit ose zbatimi i disa namazeve pa ze, kur ne Kuran thuhet as mos e ngre zerin e as mos e ul shume ne namaz 
keto gjera jane tashme rregulla te nxjerra nga suneti , por qe dashje pa dashje jane bere farz edhe pse me goje asnje mysliman nuk e pranon qe suneti eshte detyrim(farz)

paqe !

----------


## bani

> ajo qe u mbetet muslimaneve eshte te te injorojne ty dhe tipa si ti ...lehni sa te mundni me teoriat e juaja alla shkence katunareske..islami nuk ka mbete ne duart e tua per tu vertetuar nese eshte i djetje apo i shtrember..ka kush merret me kete fakt...fare e piset...


une nuk flas mendimet e mija personale , kam sjellur hadithet sahih , me numer vellimi , me numer libri te plote sic jane pa devijime apo shkurtime,
me vjen keq qe nuk ke arritur te kuptosh qe jane reklamuar hadithet e bukura kaq kohe dhe jane fshehur keto qe solla une dhe shume te tjera si keto,

paqe !

----------


## jarigas

> ajo qe u mbetet muslimaneve eshte te te injorojne ty dhe tipa si ti ...lehni sa te mundni me teoriat e juaja alla shkence katunareske..islami nuk ka mbete ne duart e tua per tu vertetuar nese eshte i djetje apo i shtrember..ka kush merret me kete fakt...fare e piset...


Pse, ata "myslimaet" e tjere(edhe ti), çfare keni me shume se Bani??! Faktin qe u besoni me symbyllur hoxhallarve, ndoshta??!!
Kush u dashka marre me kete fakt??!!

----------


## bani

perkunder haditheve qe solla me lart qe thone qe Kurani nuk eshte i plote , me poshte do te shihni nje hadith tjeter ku thuhet qe Kuranit i eshte shtuar dicka,
pamvaresisht konfuzionit qe krojohet nga e gjithe kjo larmi manipulimesh , ithtaret e hadithit mbesin te palekundur ne rrugen e tyre , 




Aliun e pyetën: “Pse po rri në shtëpi?” Ai tha, “Diçka i është shtuar Kuranit, dhe unë jam zotuar të mos i vesh më
rrobat e rrugës, përveç për lutje, derisa të riparohet Kurani.”


_Marre nga:AL ITQAAN FEE 'ULUM AL QURAN nga Jalaluddin Al-Suyuty, Al-Azhareyyah Shtypur ne Kairo, Egjipt, 1318 Pas Hixhrës, Faqe 59._

*Toka bartet në 40,000 brirë të një demi gjigant*

Interpretimi më i respektuar i Kur'anit mes Myslimanëve tradicional është ai i Ibn Kathir-it. Në këtë referencë të famshme, të shkruar me shekuj
pas Profetit, lexojmë që toka bartet në 40,000 brirë të një demi gjigant, që qëndron mbi një balenë gjigante (shih interpretimin e Ibn Kathir-it të Strofës 68:1).
Madje edhe aq vonë sa në vitin 1975, dhe në të njëjtin vend ku u shpall Kurani, rektori i
Universitetit Islamik të Medinës, në Arabinë Saudite, Sheikh Abdul Aziz Ben Baz,
deklaroi që toka është e rrafshët dhe nuk lëvizë


dhe te gjitha keto nga , rektori i Universitetit Islamik të Medinës, në Arabinë Saudite, Sheikh Abdul Aziz Ben Baz,
rektor, 
rektor, 
rektor, 
rektor, 
rektor, 
rektor, 
rektor, 
rektori i Universitetit Islamik të Medinës, në Arabinë Saudite, Sheikh Abdul Aziz Ben Baz,


konkluzionet te tuajat.....

----------


## bani

*Sahih Muslimi : Libri 39, Numer 6707:

 Ebu Hareira transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut (paqja qoftë mbi të) u  mbajtë në duart e mia dhe me tha: Allahu i Lartësuar dhe i Madhëruar, e ka krijuar token të shtunën dhe Ai krijoi malet të dielën dhe Ai krijoi pemët të hënën dhe Ai krijoi gjërat e neveritshme të martën dhe ka krijuar dritën të mërkurën dhe ka përhapur kafshët të enjten dhe e krijoi Ademin (paqja qoftë mbi të) pas Ikindisë të premten, në krijimin e fundit në orën e fundit të orëve të se premtes, dmth në mes të pasdites dhe natës.*

----------


## IslamInfo

Bani, po shihet se ti je nje njeri i paguar per ta bere kete gje, te cilen po ta them troc nuk po ke sukses ne te, sepse asnje musliman nuk e mer fene e tij prej nje pabesimtari i cili beson se ka lajmetar e profet pas Muhamedit a.s. 

Je bere bajat duke e perseritur te njejten retorik ne te gjitha temat tuaja. 

Hadithet qe ti i sjell ose nuk jane te perkthyera si duhet, ose nuk jane te verteta po shpikje, ose nuk perputhen me temen tende dhe jane te nxjerrura nga konteksti i tyre. 

Pse mor njeri nuk pyet nese nuk e ke te qarte ndonje hadith, po e mer guximin te flasesh palidhje ketu. 

Me shpifje dhe dezinformata nuk potencon asgje pos qe tregon natyren e poshter te cilen ti e ke. 

Per kete hadith ne Buhari me pyete te komuniteti musliman dhe more pergjigje, pse tash mundohesh ketu kinse duke i sulmuar hadithet ta sulmosh edhe Kuranin ne te cilin ti pretendon se i beson. 

Turp te kesh. 

Mos u merni me kete sharllatan se ky vetem kerkon vemendje prej te tjereve asgje tjeter.

----------


## bani

> Bani, po shihet se ti je nje njeri i paguar per ta bere kete gje, te cilen po ta them troc nuk po ke sukses ne te, sepse asnje musliman nuk e mer fene e tij prej nje pabesimtari i cili beson se ka lajmetar e profet pas Muhamedit a.s. 
> 
> Je bere bajat duke e perseritur te njejten retorik ne te gjitha temat tuaja. 
> 
> Hadithet qe ti i sjell ose nuk jane te perkthyera si duhet, ose nuk jane te verteta po shpikje, ose nuk perputhen me temen tende dhe jane te nxjerrura nga konteksti i tyre. 
> 
> Pse mor njeri nuk pyet nese nuk e ke te qarte ndonje hadith, po e mer guximin te flasesh palidhje ketu. 
> 
> Me shpifje dhe dezinformata nuk potencon asgje pos qe tregon natyren e poshter te cilen ti e ke. 
> ...


pergjigja jote ishte mashtruese dhe manipuluese , 
a ke guximin t'u thuash ketu te gjitheve te njejten pergjigje qe me pate dhene mua tek nenforumi mysliman, pasi kjo pergjige do te nxjerre ne shesh mendimin tuaj qe zoti e hoqi nje ajet nga kurani dhe e zevendesoi me hadith,
turpi te takon ty, edhe pse nuk e kupton, sepse vete profeti ne nje hadith thote qe ju kam lene librin e Allahut , ndaloni cfare ai ndalon dhe lejoni cfare ai lejon,
mos do qe t'a sjell edhe kete hadith nqs nuk te kujtohet???
pra sido qe te jete shpjegimi yt bie ndesh me hadithin  tjeter ....
nuk kam  cfare te them me teper ,. flete vete puna.

hadithet e tjera qe kam sjellur kane lidhje me injorancen , dhe injoranca ka lidhje me temen .

----------


## _MALSORI_

> une nuk flas mendimet e mija personale , kam sjellur hadithet sahih , me numer vellimi , me numer libri te plote sic jane pa devijime apo shkurtime,
> me vjen keq qe nuk ke arritur te kuptosh qe jane reklamuar hadithet e bukura kaq kohe dhe jane fshehur keto qe solla une dhe shume te tjera si keto,
> 
> paqe !


as nuk merrem me hadithe e pallavra..nuk me lotojne syte me nxjerre te vertete..
injorimi eshte menyra me e mire per ty..







> Pse, ata "myslimaet" e tjere(edhe ti), çfare keni me shume se Bani??! Faktin qe u besoni me symbyllur hoxhallarve, ndoshta??!!
> Kush u dashka marre me kete fakt??!!


sa shume tifoza jeni ne kete lufte more jarigas..valla qofshi ju qe kohen e juaj te vlefshme e hargjoni me marrina te tilla..

lum si ne muslimanet qe kemi shkencetare te tipit bani dhe ty dhe po na pastrohet feja jone nga papastertite shekullore..ju rrofte shkollareve te fese islame qe kan kaluar jeten e tyre ne studimin e islamit dhe budallenjt nuk kan ardhe me degjuar te ndriturin bani..

budallalliku nuk ka fytyre majmuni por njeriu...

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Mos u merni me kete sharllatan se ky vetem kerkon vemendje prej te tjereve asgje tjeter.


mos u merr ti ..injorojeni te gjithe ju qe keni pes pare ne koke..lereni te beje monolog me veten..derisa ta kuptoje se eshte bere bajat..nese arrin ta kuptoje..me keto shpifje han buke ai..apo han dicka tjeter...

----------


## jarigas

> mos u merr ti ..injorojeni te gjithe ju qe keni pes pare ne koke..lereni te beje monolog me veten..derisa ta kuptoje se eshte bere bajat..nese arrin ta kuptoje..*me keto shpifje han buke ai*..apo han dicka tjeter...


Do te ishte mire qe perpara te provoje keto "shpifjet" e pastaj te krekoseshe se ke pese pare mend!!




> sa shume tifoza jeni ne kete lufte more jarigas..valla qofshi ju qe kohen e juaj te vlefshme e hargjoni me marrina te tilla..


A thua se islami qenka marrine??!! Besa,  une kam kohe qe e kam kuptue, malsori!! :perqeshje: 



> lum si ne muslimanet qe kemi shkencetare te tipit bani dhe ty dhe po na pastrohet feja jone nga papastertite shekullore..ju rrofte shkollareve te fese islame qe kan kaluar jeten e tyre ne studimin e islamit dhe budallenjt nuk kan ardhe me degjuar te ndriturin bani..


Bani citoi do "shkencetare" e studiues te islamit, por ti prape shpifje shikon ne to.........ti e ke thene vete se islami eshte i perzier me gjithfaresoj traditash te pista harape, apo jo??!!



> budallalliku nuk ka fytyre majmuni por njeriu...


...e shpesh'here, shikojme qimen ne syne e tjetrit, por jo traun ne syrin tone.....ben mire te shikohesh ndonjehere ne pasqyre.....edhe ti ke fytyre njeriu , ma ha mendja!!! :ngerdheshje:

----------


## master2006

Si eshte e mundur qe gjithe ky komunitet "musliman" me gjithe keta "dijetar" brenda, nuk po ka mundesi se paku 1 here te kunder-argumentoj se pse apo ku e ka bani gabim? Pse nuk citohen fjalet e tij dhe ti tregohet se cila eshte e verteta, apo ç'eshte puna e atyre haditheve qe sjell bani? A mos ndoshta nuk mund ta gjejne pergjigjen, pasi ajo nuk ekziston? 


IslamInfo thoshte se eshte teolog i shkolluar, ka njohuri shume te mira te arabishtes, pse ateher nuk na e shpjegon nje here e mire punen e ketyre haditheve, a ka kontradikte mes tyre e Kuranit apo jo? Pastaj ka shume anetare tjere ketu qe thirren se e mbrojne Islamin, e pikerisht kur vjen ne shprehje mbrojtja e Islamit ata fyejne anetaret tjere, a mos eshte kjo menyra se si e mbrojne ata Islamin?

Nese nuk ka kontradikte mes Haditheve e Kuranit, duhet te shpjegohen edhe Hadithet e siper permendura. Nuk eshte fer te fyhet nje anetare vetem pse ka sjellur hadithe qe fyejn edhe personalitetin e Profetit, e edhe Kuranin.

Do te isha shum i lumtur qe me ne fund te dal nje "shpetimtar" nga muslimanet ketu ne forum, dhe te shpjegoj perfundimisht kete qeshtje, por kam frik se perseri do te vazhdojne pergjigjet ne forme fyerje.

----------

